# Quickest way to dry wet sand?



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I would say you could put it on cookie sheets and put it in the oven at very low temps? you could do more then one at the same time.. just have to flip it over every once in a while.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

...on a tarp on a hot sunny day. Spread it out so it's about 1/4 thick; mine took about 15-30 mins to dry. That's the only efficient way to do it. It would take to long and waste a lot of energy in the oven.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

oh and come by every so often and mix it up


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

jmowbray said:


> ...on a tarp on a hot sunny day. Spread it out so it's about 1/4 thick; mine took about 15-30 mins to dry. That's the only efficient way to do it. It would take to long and waste a lot of energy in the oven.


 
i agree


----------

